# Rise of the Necrons - Wraithlord Wakes the Tomb Worlds



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

So it has been a looooooooong time since I posted anything painting wise and actually a long time since I painted anything. However two things have gotten me into the groove again and they are 6th Ed and the newest Necron book. I didn't even bother with the book until recently and when I did pick it up I was blown away by the sheer coolness of it. So with my interest rekindled I am now starting up a Necron army and hopefully this log will help me keep at it. I will take further pics as I can but I need to get a new camera so for the most part you guys will have to take the pics from my phone, sorry. 

As I actually have to go to work in 10 minutes I will just put up the pics of the wip Lord I have going on. This is about an hours worth of work, very basic, and I have no idea yet where I will end up as this is the first model to get paint and will become the basis for the entire army.



















Those of you who know my painting style will know that I am very fond of metallic paints and that I tend to use a fair bit of them even on models that don't always call for it. Because of this, I think that Necrons are going to be a very good match with my painting style as the entire army is metal. I do intend to break it up a bit with matte colours as well but the 90% look is something I dig.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Will be following this with interest. Considering that's only an hours work, this should turn into another masterclass in painting metallics.


----------



## NightlySyns (Oct 25, 2010)

Subscribed. I love your Thousand Sons. I'm sure the Crons will be amazing.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Very cool! Glad to see you back in the painting threads mate and I look forward to some metallic Necron goodness. 

To the model above, I really like the purple hue on that guys cloack tails. Is it levithan over silver?


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Yes it is but the difference in this army to others is that I am now using Privateer Press paints as I find them to be a bit better overall compared to GW. So that is a base of quick silver with a very small edge highlight of radiant platinum and a couple quick thin washes of leviathan.


Thanks for the interest guys, I will do my best to keep this updated a bit more regularly than I did with my other plogs.


----------



## Tossidin (Dec 10, 2008)

This is going to be interesting. Your logs have always been a favourite of mine so I will be following this one too I guess


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

The Wraithlord said:


> Yes it is but the difference in this army to others is that I am now using Privateer Press paints as I find them to be a bit better overall compared to GW. So that is a base of quick silver with a very small edge highlight of radiant platinum and a couple quick thin washes of leviathan.
> 
> 
> Thanks for the interest guys, I will do my best to keep this updated a bit more regularly than I did with my other plogs.


Interesting that you say that. I too have found that I am really starting to prefer the P3 Formula paints over the other brands and I have been starting to stock them in my paint cabinet. If you have not used them already, I really recommend their inks, they are top notch.


----------



## Pride365 (Apr 17, 2012)

He looks really good for only an hour!


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Tossidin said:


> This is going to be interesting. Your logs have always been a favourite of mine so I will be following this one too I guess


Thanks Toss, 'preciate it.



> If you have not used them already, I really recommend their inks, they are top notch.


How would you compare them to the GW washes though? I make HEAVY use of the washes myself, to the point of actually painting models entirely opposite of normal by starting out at the brightest point I want to be and darkening the model down instead of starting dark and highlighting up. In fact most of my paint jobs since the washes came out are 90% repeated wash layering.

So more pics now too. These are the other new models I have assembled:


*Immortals* (the army is based on these guys as they kick serious ass all around)


















*Command/Annihilation Barge*: GW impressed me with this kit in that it is stupidly easy to use as either or without the need for magnets of any kind.










*Doom/Nightscythe*: Same again, easy to use as either or without magnets although the way the two bitz fit the model may require a magnet after enough usage.










*Ghost/Doomsday Ark*: This one was a bit trickier. The Necrons aren't magnetized but instead use a pin that goes right through the hull to support the opposite model. They can be easily removed so that the big cannon can be put in place when needed. I decided to keep the hull with the upwards swept arms because I like it the best and it made it FAR easier than trying to magnetize it for something fairly minor.











Beyond the models here I also have 20-30 painted (not by me) Warriors, 4 Destroyers, 2 old style Wraiths, 3 Scarab bases, 6 old style and fugly Immortals, 1 old style Lord, and a Monolith. Of these models it is unlikely that I will be keeping any of them beyond the Warriors and the Lord as the new models for these units are far and away better looking while the Monolith has a rather horrible assembly and paint job on it. The list I am going to build will be something similar to this:



1 Overlord 
3 Lords 

4x 10 Immortals (Tesla Carbine)

5 Canoptek Wraiths

4 Destroyers 

1 Annihilation Barge

1 Doom Scythe

These models with the wargear I will use comes to 1845pts but I will also pick up the models I don't have listed like the Spiders, a new Monolith, etc. I intend to have at least one of every unit in the codex with the exception of a few of the SC's and the uber useless Flayed Ones.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Time for my first update. Got a little bit more work done on the Lord now, mainly starting on the gold areas. Highlights are done and now I am just at the stage where I start to apply washes to get the feel I am looking for. Might only be a slight wash however as I kinda like the looks of the gold as is. It is a tad too bright for the time being but the depth and colour of it is what I was going for.


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

Really like the paint job mate, I have to agree on the GW washes, they make a average painter look amazing so yours look pro mate!

+rep ofc


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

Subtle and effective! nice man! shocked your not doing more chaos but Necrons are allies so ill let it slide!


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

> shocked your not doing more chaos


As I have painted damn near all my Thousand Sons army, I am waiting on them to see what happens with the new book. I already know I don't need to paint any more of my vehicles save my land raider (and I kinda want a new one anyway) and I don't see the point in going any further with the unpainted models I do have until I find out if they are going to suddenly be useless to me.

Back to the Necrons. Got a little bit more done today with the time I had. Just a few thin wash layers on the gold to darken it down.










I am thinking that only lord level Necrons are going to have either the gold or the purple, not sure which yet. Basic Warriors will be almost straight up boltgun with very little colour added and units with higher autonomy in the fluff, such as Immortals and Praetorians, will have more colour to separate them out. The eyes and glowing areas are going to be green as I just can't picture them with any other colour. I thought about orange, red, blue, yellow, etc, etc, but I keep coming back to a vile green as the best colour. GW got that one right for sure.


----------



## Zero Effect (Feb 15, 2011)

I am really loving the way this Lord is going. The Gold and purple gives it a different look to the Necrons I have seen around so far. 

About the eyes, thought of a deep to light purple glowing effect for a power source to compliment the armour? Just a loud thought going out there. Have some +rep.

Zero


----------



## Corporal Punishment 69 (Jul 8, 2012)

Veeeeeery nice paintings!!! The purple looking fantastic, most "lordly", is done with inks or a metal paint?


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Are you planning any other spot colors? Like for the weapons and spheres? because I feel like it needs a bit more contrasting color. Other than tha your metallics are looking blood fantastic!


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

> About the eyes, thought of a deep to light purple glowing effect for a power source to compliment the armour?


Most likely going with the usual green for the power sources but it will honestly depend on the final turnout of the model itself. The glowing areas and any osl I do because of it will be the very last thing I do and may be different for individual models.



> is done with inks or a metal paint?


Metallic paints like Boltgun, etc, with the GW washes over that. I do a reverse painting process to most people in that I paint my models to the brightest I want them to be and then use large wash layers to darken it down to the final colours. It is actually very unintuitive for most folks but it is what works for me.



> Are you planning any other spot colors? Like for the weapons and spheres? because I feel like it needs a bit more contrasting color.


Oh absolutely Midge, never fear. Keep in mind that this is only the basic colours so far, I still have osl, spot colours, etc, to do.


Thanks for the compliments guys, it is much appreciated. I am hoping to get a bit more done on this model today so hopefully I will have another pic update later.


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

Looks great! really looking forward to seeing a completed model!


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Small update for now, still painting the models in front of me but I will definitely have pics later on tonight. I am currently working on the staff for the lord and have done the first coat of pig iron on the first unit of immortals. The more I look at this lord, the more I think that green is not going to work as the eye colour. Maybe for the orb, dunno. Right now however I am thinking that a deep red/orange colour is going to be best, similar to the eyes in the Terminator movies but more on the orange side. I may use the res orb as a different colour to offset the model a bit but I am really thinking that orange is the way. Won't know till I try it however which WILL happen tonight. Also, the more I look at the models for this army, the more I like the idea of a dark look to them, no truly bright colours. I don't want these guys to shine at all but instead I want them to look grim and malevolent which is another reason I am thinking of the red/orange as any OSL done on them will be darker and more ominous looking.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

So I made myself a liar and didn't have the pics last night as I thought I would. Here they are now however.










The gold sections of the staff are done now and you can see that the purple of the grip has been started.










Just a shot showing the base metal coat done on the first 10 Immortals.


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Looking sweet Wraith.

With purple and gold have you thought of Blue as an option for eyes? You could add green to the blue to get a more turquoise tone bring it closer to the green of the rods.

Great to see anther Wraithlord Plog on the go, 
even handier as there are some colours and techniques that will be useful on a project I will have to start painting soon.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

The Wraithlord said:


> So I made myself a liar and didn't have the pics last night as I thought I would.


Naughty Wraithlord.:nono:



Viscount Vash said:


> With purple and gold have you thought of Blue as an option for eyes? You could add green to the blue to get a more turquoise tone bring it closer to the green of the rods.


As the purple seems toward the red-violet end I would incline slightly more toward a yellow-green than a blue-green.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

The gold on the Lord looks just right; somehow you've hit that "sweet spot". It's far too easy for golds to look very lumpy and over-stuffed with the little metallic flakes. But you've got it to look really smooth, and still retaining a kind of muted, but subtly brilliant, shine. Rep, good sir.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Thanks for the kind words guys, I truly do appreciate them. To answer some of your questions:



> With purple and gold have you thought of Blue as an option for eyes?





> As the purple seems toward the red-violet end I would incline slightly more toward a yellow-green than a blue-green.


Since my post a couple back I have pretty much come to the conclusion that the eyes and energy sources are going to have to be on the red/yellow end of the spectrum. I prefer the green but two things hold me back from doing it. One, everyone does Necrons with green eyes/lights/etc and as anyone who has read one of my logs knows I have a hard time 'following the norm' when I paint my armies. Two, I am thinking that the green might not go well with the colour choices I am making. 

Regardless, the eyes and anything that will have a glow to it will be the absolute LAST things I paint so that I will be able to have a better reference for that final colour choice. Hopefully I will get a bit more time to paint tonight as well.



> You could add green to the blue to get a more turquoise tone bring it closer to the green of the rods.


Not using the rods, at all. In fact, when I repaint the warriors and any models I currently have with the rods, they are getting painted over as well. I have always HATED, with a passion HATED, the rods as they stand out far too much to me. It is the one area that is unpainted on the model from the base up and as such it stands out and, to me at least, makes the model look unfinished.


EDIT: got a couple of pics here to share with you. Got a little bit more of the purple on the staff done and I have started on the orange areas. Still really unsure about how this is going to work out but I won't know until I do it. On the downside, not five minutes after I took these pics I spilled my red paint and got it all over the orb hand and the gold loincloth which means I am going to have to redo both areas again


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

I will have pics later hopefully but I did want to take this moment to say that I now understand why people call it Finecrap. I just picked up the Overlord model and I am appalled at the amount of flash, mold lines, etc, that this model has. So nice that the staff is bent to add insult to injury. I will seriously debate ever buying a FC model again as the quality level on this one is just incredibly subpar. Hell, when I tried my own hand at casting models I got better results than this.


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

Yeah... sad really. Stick to plastics if you can!

As an Eldar player currently... do you feel our pain 

As for the matter of energy colouring, what about Black light? A really deep obsidian black with bright white highlighting?


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

Watch out for the failcast Overlord when you transport him. I remember playing a Necron vs Necron game, and my poor opponent's Overlord's staff broke; the bottom end snapped off his hand so it became more of a Warstick than a Warscythe. I pitied him as it was painted really nicely.

I then realised, upon arriving home, that I should have saved the pity for myself. My Overlord broke in the exact same way.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Well I didn't take any pics during the test period but I have discovered that the reddish light I was going to use for the eyes and glowing areas of the Necrons just doesn't fit with my colours. At all surprisingly. Work is currently being done to turn them green as I have to get this model finished for the Army Painting comp.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Cutting it close to the deadline but here is the model at its almost finished current state. Sorry about the fuzziness on the first one.


----------



## elmir (Apr 14, 2011)

Personally, I would add a bit of white to the edges of the blades and then glaze them down with either green glaze (should you have that paint from GW) or by making your own glaze from green ink. It adds a pretty nice glow effect for green weapons I've found (I experimented on that with my own skaven army). 

Right now, the metallics on the armor have more "shine and glow" to them than the actual powerblade, wich is about the only thing I would change really.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

A quick update. Got a bit more done so now all that is left is a bit of osl and to smooth out the blade a bit. It is however finished enough for the comp. On the osl, I intend to leave it for a bit until I can decide with the entire army how much I want to do. Same, with bases as I always leave basing till last.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Looking really nice Wraith!!! I think he turned out great and I look forward to seeing the OSL.


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

Looking Sharp man! That weapon looks ilke it turned out nicely!


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Thanks guys, I am happy with it for the most part. I do need to do some more work on the staff though as I am not entirely satisfied with it, too clunky looking to me.


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

I'm envious of your metallics... the warscythe details especially (the shine along the blade) are shit hot.


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

i have to agree, that gold, it's hideous how good it looks!

+rep (when i can)


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Ok in my usual waaaaaaay late fashion, I have gotten around to a further update. I got a month off work so I have been going like gangbusters on these guys. Started off by picking up the megabox a week or so ago to round out the collection. As is stands right now I have the following models:

Overlord
2 of the Barge Lords and an older metal Lord (3 total)
20 new Immortals with Carbines
40 Warriors
6-10 Scarab bases
2 Ghost/Doomsday Arks
1 Command/Annihilation Barge (will do both as needed)
1 Annihilation Barge 
6 Tomb Blades
1 *scythe (does both)
1 Triarch Stalker
1 Spyder
1 Monolith

Some of these are new, some I have had for a long time. Old models will be stripped and brought up to the new paint scheme. Here are the pics I have of the army so far. Immortals and Warriors are currently only one model in each pic just to show where they are paintwise.

Tomb Blades - I have 6 total but I mainly use them in a group of 5. Not sure if I will bother to paint the 6th or not.










Warrior - There are 40 of these, 20 as you see here and 20 with a very basic drybrush coat of paint that is getting stripped asap. I am also debating the green rods. I have a pet peeve with the rods as they are obviously unpainted if you leave them and it stands out too much to me so I am thinking of basecoating them as well and hand painting them myself.










Immortals - 20 of these total, all in this current state. Base steel is done and the copper/gold that I did on the lord above has been started.










Command/Annihilation Barges - The black barge also has the big gun available to be put in for a second Anni barge. The bare plastic barge is Annibarge only as I don't ever see myself using two Commbarges at once.










Tomb Spyder - I liked the looks of it better with the gun than without lol










Stalker










Lords










Overlord










Ghost/Doomsday Arks - Again, the black one can be switched out to be a Ghost Ark or a Doomsday Ark, while the base plastic one is Doomsday only.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Good to see an update.

You seem to have suffered Tesla damage to the camera though; there is a little blurring places. :laugh:


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Yeah it is just my phone camera, the other one I had died on me.

Here is a quick update showing off the progress on the Overlord, the Immortals, and a Warrior. I am trying to keep the same colour scheme across the army while having each rank down having less of the bronze to show the difference in rank/awareness. Not sure what direction I am going to go with on the body of the guns yet tho.

Overlord


















Immortals


















Warrior


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Well I once again have to state my hatred for Finecrap. Today during gaming, that damn Overlord model broke in two places on the staff and one of the chest ribbon things broke off as well. Honestly, this stuff is just utter garbage. As for the models themselves, I am working on the guns of the Immortals right now and I am currently stumped as to how to do them. I have to keep in mind that I will be doing osl effects as well so I am somewhat limited in my colours. 

Right now I am thinking of going with a Tin Bitz base and going from there. I don't want any more copper on them however so I can't highlight it up too far. We will see, I will post a pic when I solve this issue. I also have a further 10 Immortals and a test Warrior drying from the basecoat right now. The warrior is going to have his guass weapon rod painted instead of left bare so I can compare and see which I like better.


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

Welcome back to the world, mate, glad to see some updates! Though I think the camera is going to cause me to have seizures haha, models still look fantastic though. I am, as always, in awe of how smooth your metallics are.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

The Wraithlord said:


> Well I once again have to state my hatred for Finecrap.


I will be learning a lot about GS as I make my royal court out of a lychguard box. After the terminator librarian and the lord with res-orb I don't think I'll be able to bring myself to it again. I don't even care that they are willing to fix their messes, that part is absolutely mandatory given how inconsistent the finecast seems to be. It's hard to justify such expensive models when they are so prone to having crooked pieces and air bubbles destroying pieces of detail. In short, I sympathize.

++deep breath++

Your necrons look amazing dude!! I'm starting painting my Thokt Dynasty soon. With your metals, do you straight up use different pots of colour or do you blend a gold or silver you like with other colours for your highlighting?


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

That you gents, glad to be back as much as possible. BoC, I will try and take some better pics next time lol.

ntaw: I do a mix of both actually. I mix and paint my metals like any other paint, do highlights as well and such, but I also mix in various washes while I do it. It actually ends up going in reverse for me in that I paint my brightest colours first and then end up darkening down with washes as I go. I also have no problems with mixing different pots of wash colours at different stages. My painting generally tends to be very much 'by feel' instead of a specific progression.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Interesting...very interesting.

I look forward to you putting up more/better pictures! I have a feeling this is gunna be an impressive looking army all together.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Sorry no pics this time around but I have finally gotten some free time and done some more work. I now have 20 Immortals that are full painted with the exceptions of their bases (always last thing I do across the entire army) and the guns. It took me awhile to find a colour I like but I have decided to go with what is basically the standard dark green, almost black colour that the GW Necrons are painted in. It works out well as an offset to the metallics of the main body and will also work just fine with the green OSL I will be doing on them. Gonna paint up a few more to finish to see if I truly like it enough for the entire army.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

So while I was taking a pic of the BSB I am working on in the WoC log I thought I would post up a quick pic of the Necron lords I have on the go. In both pics the dude on the left is the first one I finished so you can see the progress on the other one in comparison. Also, the Overlord has a slightly more elaborate paint scheme as well.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Wow, not a single response this whole time. Oh well, maybe this update will see some opinions given . Here are three pics showing off the latest stage of painting for me. The first is an Immortal from the squad that was mostly finished and posted here before. As some of you will remember I was having a very hard time deciding how to paint the weapon. I decided to go with the same green that I am putting on the vehicles and I think it works quite well but I would like other opinions on it as well.










Here are the Barge and the Doomscythe in their current state. Green areas are done for the most part, now the bronze and steel are going on. I have to say that I really like the colour combo of the green with the bronze and am definitely going with that for the rest of the army.


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

Welcome back and nice updates!

I am really liking the metallic look, its subtle so it looks warn out but still pops.

I too am not a big fan of the Finecast. Its simply just not durable and especially on small pieces such as staffs. It frustrates me more thinking about how much they charge for such crappy bits.

Hopefully you were able to fix your models properly and get it all sorted! Looking forward to your next update.

Chaosftw


----------



## JAMOB (Dec 30, 2010)

just found this - im loving the metallic look on these bad boys. keep it up


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

Haven't you got Thousand Sons to paint?

HAVEN'T YOU?!


----------

